

Former Grooveshark Execs Raise $950K for ECommerce Customer Intelligence Startup - sbmiller5
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/31/former-grooveshark-execs-raise-950k-for-e-commerce-customer-intelligence-startup-tandem/

======
blondeavenger
What a wonderful product that so many companies are in need of!

------
captk
I actually helped these guys with their beta and one of the founders is a
buddy of mine. They did some really advanced statistics and analysis of our
customers that we would never have been able to do on our own. The TC article
makes it sound a bit fluffy, but they do an awesome statistical deep dive.

------
montagueuf1
Very cool product. The Techcrunch article did not really do the concept
justice. The team has a really deep understanding of statistics and how
turning those numbers into actual product/market feedback.

------
haynews
My dream is to collaborate with these guys. Stats nerds will rule the world.

